# New stack pictures



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

Well i got some better pictures of carmail in a stack and i wanted your guys honest opinon.


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

The wise man say everyone's a critique but if everyone's a critique man i sure can't find any if them,







Its a joke but back to business any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

We've commented on her many times. She is a lovely pet.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love her face. Are you going to show her?


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

I really wanted to know, Are her hocks too long, And how are her pasterns,and how does her feet look.

I probably won't show her but you never know what the future may hold.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I think she has a short upper arm and a short croup. She could also use tighter feet and stronger pasterns.


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry but the crop is the loin right.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Croup would be from the point of the hips to the tail head.

The stack is not good...(sorry) The back of the front legs need to be straight underneath at a 90 degree angle from the ground. That would then show her correct angle of the pasterns and the shoulder. Much easier to critique then.

Anyway, goodluck with her.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I could be wrong, it could be the size of the saddle, but she looks a bit overweight to me for her frame and bone.


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

She's the right weight she just don't look like it in that picture.

Here's in this pic you can clearly she her waist.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I guess it was just the big saddle. She looks really shiny and healthy up close







I am sure she is really special to you.


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

That picture was taken when she was blowing her coat so she's even more shiny now.

She's a tall female 24.75 So she looks more heavy then she really is.


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

What does being tall have to do with looking heavy?? I've seen many tall skinny dogs.

And yes, she does have a short upper arm and a loose neck. She's very square, with little angulation.

If you want a serious critque and would not get offended....take her to a show handler and have them evaluate her......


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Gypsyrose04What does being tall have to do with looking heavy?? I've seen many tall skinny dogs.......


What i meant to say is, She's a big dog.


----------

